# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing; 3/25/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Despite the winds we were able to find a good trout bite, and ended the day with a nice Seadrift trout. We had a lot of topwater action early. Then later in the day it was Chicken of the C and Softdines. Most all our fish were caught in shin deep to knee deep water. 

We still have plenty of April and May openings, come on down and get in on the action!


----------

